
Steam lists “Rape Day” game to play as a “serial killer rapist” - joering2
https://www.pcgamer.com/steam-is-currently-listing-a-game-called-rape-day-in-which-you-play-as-a-serial-killer-rapist/
======
squozzer
I think I'll wait for the sequel - called "Surviving Prison." Should be quite
engaging.

------
kabwj
Don’t like it don’t download it. I won’t download it. I think it’s tasteless.
But I’m nobody to tell you what you can host or download.

